# yee haa! finally got the beast



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

1996 fleetwood flair 32ft long with a motor cycle rack on rear sticking out a couple of feet. needs an exhaust system though and a few dodgy looking trac rod ends, any advice on where i can get the work done would be well appreciated. 6.5 litre chevrolet diesel pusher 190 H.P. sorry no photos just yet, but will get there.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*got the beast*

Congrats.

Our first RV was a 32' Flair, we had it for about 18mths and loved it as i'm sure you will with yours.
Ours was a petrol/lpg conversion and although it was cheap to run it cost us in the end as we enjoyed it so much we sold our house 2 years ago and now fulltime in a Damon.So be warned ,it can be additive :lol: :lol:

Regards Duncan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations. I wish you safe and happy journeys in her, once you have got her up and running. Might be handy to post your whereabouts so recommendations on suppliers of parts can be suggested.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congrats from me too, can't beet a good pusher :wink: best of luck getting him shipshape, are you planning of fulltiming ?


----------



## 96825 (Nov 30, 2005)

thanx all, yes planning on full timing probably mostly in europe, but not leaving till november, should give me couple of months to get to know the vehicle, must check ferry timetables though as i'm in ireland 'Irish Ferries' Cork - Rosslare stop for the winter at the end of October. am looking forward to meeting some of you on the road


----------

